# Merry Christmas



## mantisfart2 (Dec 24, 2009)

I know its a bit early for you guys but its the 25th here, merry Christmas everyone


----------



## PhilinYuma (Dec 24, 2009)

mantisfart2 said:


> I know its a bit early for you guys but its the 25th here, merry Christmas everyone


Merry Christmas, mate!


----------



## gadunka888 (Dec 24, 2009)

メリークリスマス

Feliz Navidad

zhu ni sheng dan jie kuai le

Feliz Natal

สุขสันต์ วัน คริสต์มาส

Joyeux Noël

Καλά Χριστούγεννα

क्रिसमस की शुभकामनाएँ

즐거운 성탄절 되세요

Giáng sinh Vui vẻ

last but not least....... Merry Christmas! Ho ho ho!


----------



## a1_collection (Dec 25, 2009)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all. :lol:


----------



## Mantibama (Dec 25, 2009)

.... and to all a good night!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Dec 25, 2009)

mantisfart2 said:


> I know its a bit early for you guys but its the 25th here, merry Christmas everyone


I just got an Ecard from my favorite great niece, Sparkle (family joke) in Sittingbourne, Kent, wishing me Happy Christmas. So my question is, do you say Merry Christmas up there in Wigan, or were you just translating (I do, all the time!) for your American audience?

Have a good one, either way.


----------



## yeatzee (Dec 25, 2009)

Well its official, its christmas in my area  

(what I would give for a white christmas &lt;_&lt; )


----------



## Peter Clausen (Dec 25, 2009)

Merry Christmas!

Off to get some sleep before the kids wake up in like 4 or 5 hours...


----------



## beckyl92 (Dec 25, 2009)

merry christmas!  

off to get drunk. cyaa


----------



## Ntsees (Dec 25, 2009)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## sbugir (Dec 25, 2009)

Merry X-mas, its bloody white and cold outside... Stupid snow.


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 25, 2009)

Merry Christmas everyone!




We are having a mixture of snow, sleet, and rain... and it's not the gentle pretty type, it's the sideways driven by high winds type. Yuk!!

My son has already collected and reveled in his loot; then his dad will come pick him up and take him for the day to gather more at his house and at Grammi's. Then I'll pick him back up tomorrow and head down South to my family's get-together (more loot for him). And he has the nerve to say to me a bit ago, "Is there anything else?" :blink: &lt;_&lt; But he's a kid, what can I expect!  

When he leaves, hubby and I can enjoy a nice quiet Christmas at home. We'll be watching a marathon of episodes of the 4th series of "Rescue Me" on DVD that was our joint Christmas gift to ourselves. Excited to watch! :;


----------



## PhilinYuma (Dec 25, 2009)

Wishing you all Merry Christmas once again!

I'm off to feed the Clark household who have little idea of how to eat and no idea how to cook, though Sunny is the only person that I can comfortably share a kitchen with when cooking.

Gonna do a turkey, side dishes and a cherry pie for desert. Turns out that Sunny has just become addicted to deviled eggs, so I shall teach her how to make mayo. As insurance, though, I just whiped up a batch myself (2 large yolks, 1 cup veggy oil, 1TBS fresh lemon juice, 1/4 tsp dijon, 1/8 tsp (pinch!) of sugar and same of salt). Yummy!


----------



## revmdn (Dec 25, 2009)

Merry Christmas everyone, off to watch the Boondocks, both seasons.


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 25, 2009)

I just spent the last 2 1/2 hours taking 568 pics of the mantids up in the bug room, lol! :lol: I hope my battery lasts long enough to upload them all!


----------



## mantisfart2 (Dec 25, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> I just got an Ecard from my favorite great niece, Sparkle (family joke) in Sittingbourne, Kent, wishing me Happy Christmas. So my question is, do you say Merry Christmas up there in Wigan, or were you just translating (I do, all the time!) for your American audience?Have a good one, either way.


always say merry myself phil, all the family do as well, good luck with the turkey and trimmings


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 26, 2009)

Christmas to all!


----------



## yen_saw (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm late!! Well... Happy New Year then


----------

